# Night vision webcam



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone have one? Which one is the best for the money? Are you able to catch alot of activity on them?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have one. It's made by NexTech and it works great. It's wireless and can work on any TV.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

ive been wondrin bout that to. cuz i wanna see wat they do when theyre most active and playful!!!!


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a logitech webcam that just plugs into my USB. It has a night vision mode plus I can set it to only come on when motion is detected. Catches a whole night's worth of silliness.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

For those of you with this technology, is it possible to share a couple of minutes of video? I am not sure how this can be set up but I'd love to see a couple minutes of silliness :lol: . I revamp the night before by the results of the cage in the morning, complete maddness  The best would be able to see what they actually do during their full awake time, a typical night out on the town. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

I purchased a Infrared Night Vision camera for my fella.. going to try it.. going to hook it up to the Tv this evening..

R.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

All hooked up and just waiting for the little fella to jump out of his igloo and dash for his food bowl.. should be around 8:30-9 and then we shall see how well this works. I will attempt to post pictures if it all works out.

Cheers,

R.


----------

